# 59 modifier on 88333 for immediate adequacy on cytology



## atipton12 (Oct 29, 2013)

I understand why the CCI edits allow you to apply a modifier 59 to an 88333 or 88334 when billed on a separate specimen as 88173 & 88172 performed on the same DOS if the touch preps are on histologic specimen (core biopsy). What if the 88333 is for an immediate adequacy of a cytology specimen such as washing? I would assume the same is allowed for the immediate adequacy of non FNA cytologic specimen.  Also, I cannot wrap my mind around the 88172 in the second column of the 88333 on the NCCI table, does this mean anytime an 88172 is coded on the same day as an 88333, different specimen, you add 59 to both codes?

S13-XXX1 DOS 1/1/13
A. Lung, right, upper lobe,  core biopsy (88305) 
2 intraoperative touch preps (88333 & 88334)
Codes: 88305, 88333-59, 88334-59

CN13-XXX1 DOS 1/1/13
A. Lung, right, upper lobe, washing with thin prep performed (88112)
Immediate adequacy (88333)
Cell block (88305)
B. Lung, right, upper lobe, brushing, air dried smear (88104)
C. Hilar lymph node, N10R, FNA (88173)
Immediate adequacy (88172)
Codes: 88305-59, 88173, 88172(-59?), 88333(-59?), 88334(-59?), 88112-59, 88104-59


----------

